# Perception is Reality



## ItsMeCoDy

Good Day,

The second is "Perception is Reality". Pretty self explanatory. Like the way I or other people perceive things to be, are our own realities.

Any help I receive will be much appreciated.

-CoDy


----------



## jazyk

Maybe something like _agnitio realitas (est)._


----------



## ItsMeCoDy

what does the (est) mean, is it the "is"?


----------



## jazyk

Yes, it means _is. _Often left out in Latin maxims.


----------



## PacoBajito

My dear jazyk,
I'm sorry but don't agree (only this time ) with your translation. _Agnitio _is referred mainly to identifications (like in _comediae _from Terentius or Menander) while for perception I would use _sentio. _So I would translate
_
Sensus est mundus _or _quae sentio quod est 

_(Perception is the world or the things i perceipe are what really is)


----------



## Outsider

Is there a natural way of saying "What seems, is" in Latin? That might be another good translation.


----------



## ItsMeCoDy

Thank you for all the help everyone!


----------



## PacoBajito

Outsider said:


> Is there a natural way of saying "What seems, is" in Latin? That might be another good translation.



Mmm maybe with the verb videor but it doesn't sound well: generally the Latin  is very poor of philosofical words; if it was in ancient greek I could have given you many good translation


----------



## Pipester

The motto of the state of North Carolina is "Esse Quam Videri" (To be rather than to seem).  Quite a different sentiment!  Perhaps if it were changed to something like  "Videri Esse Est", it might fit the bill for IsMeCoDy.


----------



## PacoBajito

Pipester said:


> Perhaps if it were changed to something like  "Videri Esse Est", it might fit the bill for IsMeCoDy.



Thanks for your contribute  but I don't think so because perception is what you see (or feel) _videor _is to seem and it's different, as I said before



			
				PacoBajito said:
			
		

> Mmm maybe with the verb videor but it doesn't sound well


----------



## Outsider

This site has a list of classical Latin phrases and sayings. Browse through it, and you may find one that conveys what you're trying to say.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

I'll give one more try of translation :

                     " Sensibus rem ipsam percipimus"


----------



## PacoBajito

J.F. de TROYES said:


> " Sensibus rem ipsam percipimus"



yeah, I like it. Thanks for the suggest


----------



## ItsMeCoDy

That is awesome. Thank you all for your help.

-CoDy


----------



## berndf

This sounds very much like part of the famous Berkeley (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/George_Berkeley) quotation "esse est percipi vel percipere".

Berkeley holds that there is no objective reality as such. There is only the reality of the perceiving subject and the reality of his/her perception.


----------

